# Impossible de ce connecter sur les apps Messages et FaceTime



## LudoSch (14 Juin 2021)

Bonjour les Amis Hackintoch,

Je me suis lancé à faire mon premier Hackintoche  j'ai crée ma clé USB avec OpenCore, j'ai réussi à installer macOS Big Sur sur mon PC mais je rencontre un problème avec deux apps de Mac c'est à dire Messages et FaceTime quand j'ouvre l'app il me demande de me connecter puis quelque secondes à près l'app ce ferme puis je relance l'app et il me redemande encore de me connecter puis l'app ce referme et ça continu comme ça en boucle 

J'arrive bien à me connecter à mon compte Apple Store et iCloud sans problème 

Merci d'avance


----------



## edenpulse (14 Juin 2021)

As tu définis ces valeurs correctement?


----------



## LudoSch (14 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> As tu définis ces valeurs correctement?
> Voir la pièce jointe 229111


Oui comme ceci:
J'ai utilisé GenSMBIOS pour le remplir.


----------



## edenpulse (14 Juin 2021)

ta ROM n'est certainement pas la bonne. Il faut que ça soit l'adresse MAC de ton interface réseau en0.


----------



## LudoSch (14 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> ta ROM n'est certainement pas la bonne. Il faut que ça soit l'adresse MAC de ton interface réseau en0.


Celui qu'ont voir dans la config du réseau de Windows ?


----------



## edenpulse (14 Juin 2021)

Tu as toutes les infos ici : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Post-Install/universal/iservices.html#generate-an-uuid


----------



## LudoSch (14 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu as toutes les infos ici : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Post-Install/universal/iservices.html#generate-an-uuid


Ok, j'ai mis l'adresse MAC que j'ai trouvé dans les options réseau de Windows comme indiqué sur le site comme l'exemple: 0016cb001122
Mais ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## LudoSch (15 Juin 2021)

Re,
Est-ce qu'il y à une autre chose à faire ?
a+


----------



## LudoSch (28 Juin 2021)

Salut,

Je reviens vers vous car j'ai toujours le même problème avec le connexion avec l'App Message 

J'ai mis une vidéo ici : https://www.cjoint.com/data/KFzkG4wR7qR_IMG-0100.mp4

Merci d'avance 

A+


----------

